# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Delutube - Deleted YT Video Viewer

## Lysvir

Just found this awesome website were you can watch movies that has been deleted from YouTube!
Just type in the ID of the deleted video, and it MAY find it  :Big Grin: !
DELUTUBE

Delutube - The Deleted YouTube Video Viewer

----------


## cripling

how you gonna find a deleted videos ID??? doesn't take to long before it dissapears from the searching lists.

----------


## Lysvir

Ofcourse, its only if you know it, or if it hasnt dissapeard from the searchresult list. It often happends to me that I want to see somekind a episode of Naruto or like that, and the movie has gone into "Deleted by Owner" status.. I guess you can use this website to "recover" the movie then.

----------

